# After much discussion....



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

We've decided to take Nikki and Tasha's pictures off the adoption site. They are no where near being shown to any prospective adoptee's. We're actually going to keep them here with us... this can be their "forever" home. Whatever happened to them when they were younger, may have left a mark on them....or, they are just always going to be very "feral/shy" cats. Either way... doesn't matter to us, we love them both just the way they are. We actually saw signs that they missed us when we returned from our trip!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That is how we wound up with Shadow. 
Her kittens had all been adopted and when we took her to the adoption weekend, we were told she hid in/behind the litterbox ALL weekend. She isn't a shy kitty here at home, very loving and playful, but I guess the new experience at the adoption center was enough to make her want to hide. Sunday evening when I arrived to pick her up, she heard my voice and ran meowing to the front of the cage and put her paws out to me...
When I told Hubby about it, he said we couldn't put her through that kind of stress again and so we kept her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Janice, that's wonderful! They're so beautiful, and you'll teach them to trust and love, I'm sure!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Love happens!*

One of my former ferals. Simon, is still very timid and can only pet him on his terms. But He LOVES the slicker brush.


I think these guys choose their home from the gecko. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They knew what they were doing - and they ended up with the best home possible.


----------

